# Amazon Echo on sale!



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Today only, July 24th. And possibly only in the USA. Amazon Echo is $130 USD. Pretty good price. Black or white.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> Today only, July 24th. And possibly only in the USA. Amazon Echo is $130 USD. Pretty good price. Black or white.


Cool.

Choose the color you want on the page. Black in stock on August 11. White on August 13...



Betsy


----------

